# Game Won't Maximize after Minimizing



## proshift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,
Recently I installed Unreal Tournament 3 from steam and it automatically installed directX, after that happened I cannot open any game after minimizing. No error message, just a black screen and then back to the desktop. 

Time of this report: 3/15/2011, 18:26:59
Machine name: PROSHIFT-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/21/10 10:41:35 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
Memory: 12288MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 12280MB RAM
Page File: 2358MB used, 22197MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

All of my drivers are up to date! And yes I tried alt+tab, while the game is minimized or while the game is maximized for a second or two but nothing helps.

The WORKING solution would be highly appreciated.
Previously Thank You.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Have you tried restarting the computer and reinstalling the game?


----------



## proshift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi that is what I am trying to do right now, I uninstalled steam and all games and now I installed it again, so I am waiting for CSS to load but I doubt that it will help.


----------



## proshift (Mar 2, 2011)

Tech Support Forum Community, The problem keeps persisting, today I installed Just Cause 2 and installed the secondary installers manually and the problem started again this is so annoying, all games will minimize themselves and do not maximize except for source games those open up and when I minimize them they wont maximize back up...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you run your antivirus recently? Also please check to make sure your firewall is not blocking the games.


----------



## proshift (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys I found the Solution, 
1) Press Start Button
2) Select Run
3) Type in msconfig
4) Go To services
5) Hide all Services by microsoft
6) Disable all services after that
7) This should fix your problem.

And In this Post I specifically asked for working solution and not for try this and try that...but thanks anyway.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, we are glad you got it working.
You can mark the thread Solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools at the top of the thread.:smile:


----------

